# People That Should've Made Brawl



## Project_X (Jun 23, 2008)

Here you get o display who _you_ think should've gotten a position on Brawl, regardless of legal issues. Post a name, photo, and maybe some moves! =D
And if it's you, tell us what some of your moves! =D

1. Spyro (As seen in TLoS)





A: Typical 4X Melee attacks.(If you've played, you'll know what I mean)
B: Breath attack
Down B: Switch Element (Fire, Electricity, Earth, Ice)
FS: Fury Attack

2. Cynder (Complements Spyro)
http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm226/cynder_roxs_my_world/Spyro/CynderHowslife.jpg
A: Typical 2X Melee combo
B: Breath Attack
Down B: Switch Element (Shadow, Poison, Fear, Wind)
FS: Evil Cynder for time limit. http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff225/hinatay/Cynder.jpg

3. Grey
http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii208/DACZX/Megaman ZX Advent/Grey.jpg
A: Punch, Punch, Kick
B: Pistol
Down B: Megamerge
FS: Giga Crush

4. Tails




A: -dunno o_o;-
B: Arm cannon (Seen in Sonic Battle)
FS: Tornado Mech for time limit

I'll post more, just later. =3


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 23, 2008)

Project_X said:


> 4. Tails
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's all I need.


----------



## Project_X (Jun 23, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> That's all I need.



Help me think up an A button! >.<


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 23, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Help me think up an A button! >.<



Twin tail whip?


----------



## Project_X (Jun 23, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Twin tail whip?



Maybe as a third hit...=/


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 23, 2008)

Captain N 





B: Zapper
Forward+B: Power pad dash
Up+B: Power pad jump
FS: Pause


----------



## Project_X (Jun 23, 2008)

lol....I remember Captain N now...=P


----------



## Rhainor (Jun 23, 2008)

Ridley






Before the game launched, he was rumored to be a playable character.  I'm not entirely sure, as I haven't finished it, but I think he might still have made an appearance as a boss character in the Subspace Emissary.  IMHO, he'd have made a great addition to the lineup (with some possible size tweaks; Ridley's changed size a few times during the Metroid games) and the resulting Samus-vs.-Ridley battles would have been epic.


----------



## Project_X (Jun 23, 2008)

Ridley? You fight him twice in Subspace Emissary. Normal and Meta Ridley.
On the first run, you have to use either Samus or Pikachu. On the seccond run, you can use everyone you have aquired so far.

I do like his battle theme. It's pretty catchy...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 23, 2008)

ITT people not knowing what NINTENDO ALL-STARS mean.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 23, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> That's all I need.


Agreed.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jun 24, 2008)

Espeon & Umbreon (maybe have the kid from Pokemon Colosseum instead of generic pokemon trainer)


----------



## Fallenmink (Jun 24, 2008)

Trogdor


----------



## FurryFox (Jun 24, 2008)

http://mewkitty.deviantart.com/art/Charmander-4202006

http://clubgirfanz.deviantart.com/art/Cute-GIR-piccie-of-the-day-16814519

http://chaoknapper.deviantart.com/art/Sandy-Cheeks-30560930

http://supah-luigi.deviantart.com/art/SD-Master-Cheif-72212769

http://spank-me-elmo.deviantart.com/art/The-Arbiter-34516692

I'll probably think of some more later =3


----------



## Entlassen (Jun 24, 2008)

*
Colonel Kilgore*

*B* Hand Grenade (like Snake's)
*B Left/Right* Surfboard strike (whacks 'em with his best board)
*B Up* Airlift (a Huey somehow manages to fly in, let him grab on, and then fly upwards, all in the space of about 3 seconds)
*B Down* Napalm In The Morning (airstrike. Huge wall of fire. Everybody dies)

*Final Smash* Air Assault (a buttload of Hueys come in and blow the shit outta everything, while _Ride of the Valkyries_ plays in the background)


----------



## Project_X (Jun 24, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> ITT people not knowing what NINTENDO ALL-STARS mean.



Sonic=SEGA


----------



## Kirbizard (Jun 24, 2008)

In the early stages of the game I made a list of top characters I wanted in the game.
# Kirby
# Charizard
# Earthworm Jim
# Ridley
# Leon S. Kennedy/Albert Wesker
# Spyro

Of course I knew Kirby would get in, but 'zard surprised me. =D
...half of the others were completely unrealistic, but I still think Jim had a good chance if only his copyright issues [read: disaster] had been sorted out sooner. D=

Aaaaanyway, I really thought that Ridley and Krystal were going to appear as playable characters. =/
There were many, many rumours for both of them backed up with good reasons why they were going to appear. <(.-.)>


----------



## Lonely (Jun 24, 2008)

Ga-roovy!  (lol, make me think of Earthworm Jim)  >_>

Jim's Final Smash:  Peter comes to the rescue. i.e, Peter chases jim around the screen, hitting anyone in the way.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 24, 2008)

Do I honestly need to list them. xD










^Specifically the KH incarnation, just to be safe^






Dude, it's cool. Everyone's furry for Krystal. xD

EDIT: Thanks for reminding me, Kajet.






Everyone's also furry for Renamon. xD


----------



## Kajet (Jun 24, 2008)

Lukar said:


> Dude, it's cool. Everyone's furry for Krystal. xD



But then you'd need to add Renamon cause everyone's furry for Renamon too...

I think Rain would be awesome in SSBB too... though then the rape freaks would scream for Pyramid Head to be in too...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 24, 2008)

Hmm...  Master Chief from the Halo series.  Fucking EPIC!






Dunno 'bout his moves, though.


----------



## Arc (Jun 24, 2008)

Kajet said:


> I think Rain would be awesome in SSBB too... though then the rape freaks would scream for Pyramid Head to be in too...


I agree, but Gaeddar would be nice too. (A male Sergal)

But I would like to have Travis Touchdown even more:
http://wiimedia.ign.com/wii/image/article/749/749062/no-more-heroes-20061204053839518.jpg
He is a slightly crazy wrestling fan, Otaku and (Hobby-)killer.
Fits perfectly into Brawl.


----------



## Project_X (Jun 24, 2008)

Kajet said:


> I think Rain would be awesome in SSBB too... though then the rape freaks would scream for Pyramid Head to be in too...



Just from looking at the picture I am agreeing.
And Pyramid Head sucks. I can't even imagine someone from Silent Hill or Resident Evil in SSBB. o_o;

But when it come to fursonas being in brawl, I think Cyber Zai, Snake Wildlife, Chemical Huszard, Slith, and Synx(though I don't think he is ripped like that.) would be a cool additions.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jun 24, 2008)

I demand a Kirbizard to make an appearance in Brawl. >=V

*opens notepad document*
*pastes to thread*

Name: Kirbizard

Multiple Jumps and Glide like Charizard.
Light and small like Kirby.
Easily causes fire damage.

Specials:
B   Inhale (like Kirby's, except cannot copy abilities and exhales fireballs instead of stars)
B > Flamethrower (just like Charizard's)
B ^ Tail Cutter (like Final Cutter, except uses tail instead of Sword. The tip of the tail does more damage for obvious reasons)
B v Fireball (turns into a fireball to roll around. Similar to Yoshi's egg roll, if used in midair the attack will head straight downwards before rolling around)

Standard:
A   Swipe (one quick swipe at the enemy)
AAA Swipe, Slash, Tail Whip (similar to Luigi's A combo)
(running) Burning Dash (Like Kirby's old Melee attack, but with a slight power increase)
A ^ Headbutt (hops upwards for a slightly weak headbutt attack)
A > Wing Swipe (spins with one wing outstretched)
A V Tail Sweep (spins tail Mewtwo style)

Smashes:
A ^ Blowtorch (breathes out a little flame upwards, longer charge = stronger + larger)
A > Wing Attack (clamps wings forwards)
A V Tail Spin (a charged version of the Tail Sweep attack)

Aerial:
A   Midair Fireball (a shorter, quicker version of down B. Doesn't cause rolling)
A ^ Aerial Spin (spins 360 to attack upwards with tail)
A > Spiral Kick (like Kirby's forward aerial)
A V Drill Kick (again, like Kirby's)
A < Back Whip (like Mewtwo's back aerial, aka whips with tail)

Grabs/throw:
A   Slap (slaps, doi!)
^   Seismic Toss (flies up, spins around and flies into the ground)
>   Fire Throw (throws enemy forward while setting them on fire)
<   Tail Hit (throws enemy back towards tail and whips them backwards further, relatively weak)
v   Victory Dance (same as Kirby's down throw)

Final Smash:
B   Zeta Cannon (a huge missile launcher-esque cannon materalises above and lands in KZard's 'hands'. Is held in a similar way Kirby would carry a barrel. Slows movement ALOT but shoots out rapidfire blasts capable of major damage. Don't ask where inspiration for this came from. XD)

Taunts:
^   Rawr! >=3 (Attempts to make a mean face and lets out a "Rawr!")
</> Dance! (Kirby's dance taunt)
v   Sleep! (Falls asleep for a few seconds)


----------



## Rifter (Jun 24, 2008)

Sonic and Snake. Would've been positively mindblowing.

..Oh wait.


----------



## Project_X (Jun 24, 2008)

Man, KZard, I'm gonna try and make a command list for all the peoples I posted, now...in the morning cuz it's late. ^^;


----------



## Lukar (Jun 24, 2008)

Kajet said:


> But then you'd need to add Renamon cause everyone's furry for Renamon too...



Wait a sec, you're right. *Edits*


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 25, 2008)

Lyndis

A: Typical 4X Melee attacks with the Manni Katti.
B: aims with the bow
Left or Right B: Dash forward quicker than Ike 
Up B: Similar to MetaKNight's but it attacks upwards, it's with the Sol Katti's regular attack.
Down B: performs a small attack that hits everyone nearby her, fast but weaker than Marth's or Ike's.

Final Smash: Lyndis draws the Sol Katti out and performs the Sol Katti Critical Strike, which of course would cause severe damage if not outright kill someone with a high enough damage rating. If not she hits everyone with the Manni Katti that isn't as strong but it hits everyone and is hard to block.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 25, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Sonic=SEGA



Hence the fact that he only have one representative, as well as Snake. THEY ARE BOTH MOST REQUESTED (Sonic by fans and Snake by Kojima's request), but that doesn't change the fact that Smash is DAIRANTOU SMASH BROTHERS NINTENDO ALL STARS.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 25, 2008)

> ...Ridley...


I believe in one of Sakurai's interviews he responded to that, joking "do you mind if he's a bit slow?"



> I demand a Kirbizard to make an appearance in Brawl. >=V


what, the winged Charizard hat isn't already enough?



			
				Lukar said:
			
		

> Everyone's also furry for Renamon. xD


Renamon and Lucario together in one game?  Good heavens, no, that combination would be so massively popular it'd cause Nintendo WFC to asplode.

I would've liked seeing Spyro, myself (but at least there's always Charizard).... my better personal wishlist character has to be Amaterasu, from Okami:






*Color variations:*  Ammy's white fur and crimson markings are defining, you can't mess with those.  Instead, Ammy equips a different reflector depending on team color (of course, this doesn't affect their attack power).
*Standard attacks:*  Various strikes with Ammy's claws, teeth, and/or reflector.
*Smash attacks:*  Charge & release various strikes with Ammy's glaive/sword.
*Grabs/throws:*  Includes a piledriver move.
*Taunts:*  Obviously this includes the victory howl.  And maybe something where Issun bounces around.

*Standard special:*  Charge up & release a flurry of projectiles from Ammy's bead weapon (comparable to Shiek's standard special, but with a scattershot effect - don't get hit point blank!)
*Side special:*  Swing Ammy's bead weapon like a whip (comparable to Zero Suit Samus's side-special)

*Up special:*  Konohana blossom appears mid-air and grapples Ammy to it.  Comparable to Ivysaur's Vine Whip and Olimar's Pikmin chain, except that it doesn't need solid ground to anchor to.

*Down special:*  Ammy uses the reflector as a shield to counter projectiles or melee strikes by grappling the attacker (if successful, damage from the resulting throw reflects the attack blocked).

*Final Smash:*  Bring on the Celestial Brush!  The playfield flattens like a canvas, and the player uses Ammy's tail to make various types of brush attacks.  You don't have to manually draw the strokes, of course, they're semi-automated (like Shiranui's brushwork) and, this being a Final smash, of course quite potent.

Oh, and maybe Oki (or Waka?) as an assist trophy....


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 25, 2008)

Beatrix, fuck yes





Medium to High jumps, at medium speed.
*Neutral A*: Sword swipes similar Marth's. 
*Forward Tilt*: Slightly longer and more powerful sword swipe.
*Up Tilt*: Upwards sword swipe.
*Down Tilt*: A mid-level sword slash.
*Dash Attack*:  A forward jab.
*Ledge Attack*:  Beatrix leaps up vertically while still holding the edge, slashes forward, and then jumps forward.

*Neutral Grab*: Beatrix hits the opponent with the pommel of her sword.
*Down Throw*:  Beatrix throws the opponent downwards onto the ground, then stabs downwards (This activates a trip).
*Forward Throw*:  Beatrix throws the target forward, and slashes them directly after the throw.
*Up Throw*:  Beatrix throws the target upwards.  (No spike-throws here, folks, not on a sword character.)
*Back Throw*:  Similar to the Forward Throw, a back throw with a slash included.

*Forward Smash*:  A forward slash similar to Marth's.  Causes a holy lightshow to go off on striking a target (you know, white miniature explosions, angel wings, that kind of stuff.)
*Down Smash*:  Beatrix hurls her sword downwards into the ground, causing a Holy shockwave which pushes enemies away, but does little damage.
*Up Smash*:  Beatrix stabs upwards, similar to Marth's Up Smash, but it has little to no side area of effect, and instead explodes with holy force on the target (with spike similar to a Fox Up smash).

*Neutral Aerial*:  Beatrix spins her sword (Three rotations, quick.), the center of the whirlwind being centered in the direction the movement stick is tilting.
*Forward Aerial*: A semi-slow forward slash, that covers both the front and bottom of Beatrix.
*Down Aerial*:  A quick downwards slash that bats the enemy away, but has no real knockback, and little lag.
*Up Aerial*:  A quick upwards slash, similar to Marth's Up Air.
*Back Aeria*l:  A quick slash that covers a large distance vertically, but has low horizontal range.

*Neutral B*: Thunder Slash.  Hold to charge and increase in power, and leap forward to strike, once released (similar to Ike's Quick Draw, but jumps in the air and has lower knockback).  Upon striking a target, Beatrix rebounds through the air.  If used in the air, it puts Beatrix in a helpless state.
*Down B*:  Reflect.  Reflects all projectiles fired at Beatrix.  A little slower than Falco's reflector to use, but lasts for 3 seconds after being used, and can't be used for 5 seconds after using it.  Does not slow falling speed, and does not put Beatrix in a helpless state if used in mid-air.
*Up B*:  Float.  Stops Beatrix in place (unusable on the ground), refreshing her air jump, and acts as though at the peak of her jumps, there is a platform underneath her.  Lasts 3 seconds, and has to recharge, similar to Rob's Up B.
*Side B*:  Climhazzard. Takes about as long as Warlock Punch to begin, and finishes with a dash that, on contact with an enemy, causes Beatrix to strike the enemy, causing a large explosion for 28% damage, but with minimal knockback.  Does not slow falling speed, and does not put Beatrix in a helpless state if used in the air.

*Final Smash*: Shock.  The player enters a Dragoon-like state with a cursor to aim.  During this time opponents are frozen in place.  Press A to shock the area the cursor is on, causing massive spike and 50% damage.  This state dissipates after pressing A, or after 3 seconds.


----------



## Project_X (Jun 25, 2008)

Sounds like a big-headed Roy. XD
(I like Roy btw)


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 25, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Sounds like a big-headed Roy. XD
> (I like Roy btw)



hurrah, PS1 graphics.


----------



## Vexer (Jun 25, 2008)

I think insted of marth and Ike they should have just added all the FE classes if you play FE im not gonna bother telling you cuz there are alot of classes but the myrmidon would be the best hes fast hes strong and the critical attack is so awesome look up on youtube FE critical attacks and you should find them al


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 25, 2008)

there are way too many classes to add, though, and it's more memorable when you have specific characters.  Say, Guy/Karel/Joshua for swordmaster, or Jaffar/Marisa/Matthew for assassins. 
Like, it would say the class as the name of the person, and then changing colors changes the specific character.
Hmm, that's a good idea, and they could do it with other classes as well...


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 25, 2008)

TERRY BOGARD.






B: Power wave. "ROCK YOU!"
Side B: Burn Knuckle. "BURNING!"
Down B: Power, double, and triple geyser if you time them right. "LIMEWIRE!"
Up B: Rising Tackle. "BINGO!" Maybe Power Dunk would be better, though. "BEAT-UP!"

Final Smash: "ARE YOU OK? BUSTAH WOLF!" Technically he has better ones (Rising Beat ends with a buster wolf, but it was really only in SVC chaos and was really hard to pull off), but this is his signature move.
Basic combo is "CHANGING," which he stole from Geese.
Side smash is Round Wave.
Up smash could be his crack-shoot attack or something. "KICK BACK!"
The rest of his basic attacks I guess are just his basic attacks.


----------



## Project_X (Jun 25, 2008)

Terry Bogard? Are you serious? XD
(Good way)


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 25, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Terry Bogard? Are you serious? XD
> (Good way)



ARE YOU OK!?


----------



## Mana_the_Vixen (Jun 25, 2008)

Issac from Golden Sun- because he WAS supposed to be in it! Then they made him an assistant trophy 

A: Swing sword
A forward smash: Critical hit
B: Earthquake
B down: Earth barrier [nullifies attack]
B up: Flint- Dijini
B forward: Ragnorak [sp?]
Smash: Judgement- Summon

or something like that X3


----------



## Mana_the_Vixen (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh and Ky Kieske [spelling?] from Guilty Gear. Just so his smash attack could be "RIDE THE LIGHTNING!!!"


awsome 8)


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 25, 2008)

Mana_the_Vixen said:


> Issac from Golden Sun- because he WAS supposed to be in it! Then they made him an assistant trophy
> 
> A: Swing sword
> A forward smash: Critical hit
> ...



flint as a recovery move?  haha


----------



## Mana_the_Vixen (Jun 25, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> flint as a recovery move?  haha



No, flint would be an attack.
Although, they could use sap so he could hit you and gain back some health.


----------



## Corri_Yammari (Jun 25, 2008)

Crash Bandicoot. 
He has a bazooka, a jet pack, a polar bear he rides on, he can jump, and spin, and belly flop. Just all around awesome.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 25, 2008)

Mana_the_Vixen said:


> No, flint would be an attack.
> Although, they could use sap so he could hit you and gain back some health.



Up B moves are traditionally recovery moves.
and also, with the move list you had, he has *no* recovery.

I'd suggest something like this...

*Neutral B*:  Ragnarok.  hold to charge it
*Side B*:  Flint.  leaping attack
*Up B*:  Earthquake.  on the ground, the earth bursts upwards, propelling isaac into the air.  in the air, the force that would've been used to make the earthquake is instead used to propel isaac upwards, and pushes enemies underneath him downward.
*Down B*:  Gaia.  opens up the ground, shooting rocks out from it.  keep pressing B while holding down to lengthen the move.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jun 25, 2008)

Krystal (Starfox series), Geno (Mario RPG), Megaman (what else?), Bowser Jr. (The son), Amaterasu (Okami), and Dixie Kong.

I had move sets but threw them out, might put them up later.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jun 25, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> what, the winged Charizard hat isn't already enough?


I have to admit, the PokÃ©Kirbies lined up together do look pretty sweet. <(^o^)^


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 26, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:
			
		

> Megaman (what else?)



I've done some thought about that occasionally.

Classic Mega Man
*Standard Special*:  Mega Buster.  Capable of small rapid bullets as well as charged bursts (kinda like the Super Scope, hold to charge, release to fire).
*Side Special*: Fires one of Megaman's acquired boss weapons.
*Up Special*:  Summons BEAT, who grabs Megaman to carry him upwards (comparable to Snake's recovery move)
*Down Special*:  Changes Megaman's equipped boss weapon (cycles through three weapons).
*Final Smash*:  Megaman equips the RUSH Armor.  Adds a triple jump, changes his Up+Special to a midair dash attack (comparable to Charizard's recovery move), and powers up his Mega Buster with a boomerang effect (Megaman 7 style, he fires off his arm).


Megaman X
Yup, the 16-bit Megaman.  Same size, but a notch heavier (bulkier armor) and attacks are a little slower on the draw.
*Color variations:*  Various body armor types (but combat abilities, of course, remain the same)
*Abilities*:  Can cling to and jump off of walls.
*Standard Special*:  Fires the X buster.  Like the Mega Buster, it can be fire a flurry of small shots or be charged up for larger blasts.  It can, however, be charged up to a much higher degree, allowing two fully-charged blasts to be fired (Megaman X2 style).
*Side Special*:  Forward dash attack.  If it connects, X follows it up with a blast from the X Buster.  It cannot be charged itself, but can be used in conjunction with the second blast of a fully-charged X Buster.
*Up Special*:  An upwards aerial dash, primarily used for a recovery move.
*Down Special*:  Fires an acquired boss weapon (cycles automatically through three weapons).  It can also be charged and released.

*Final Smash*:  Charges and unleashes an explosive energy shockwave from X's body armor (X2 special ability).  The shockwave travels somewhat slowly but has a very wide area.  Damage and knockback are in direct proportion to X's own damage level (but decreasing with distance).


----------



## Kirbizard (Jun 26, 2008)

I always thought that if Megaman was to appear, his main buster weapon should change according to the last enemy he KO'd. =p

For example, when the match starts he has his basic buster shots. But after he KOs a certain character he aquires an ability relating to them, like Kirby only it's acquired automatically. So KOing Dedede would give him Waddle Dee shot, Squirtle would give him a water gun, Samus give him charge shot or missile and Bowser would give him a flamethrower and so on. He reverts back to his basic shot after being KO'd himself.
It'd relate well to the older Megaman games and make him a completely unique character. <(<.<)>


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 26, 2008)

Kirbizard said:
			
		

> I always thought that if Megaman was to appear, his main buster weapon should change according to the last enemy he KO'd. =p


And be a ripoff of Kirby?


----------



## Chevallier LaChance (Jun 26, 2008)

Master Chief
1. sticky nades
2. chuck norris roundhouse kick
3. throwing grunts at people X3

(not serious about this at all XD)


----------



## Project_X (Jun 26, 2008)

I managed to think up Spyro's command list. Cynder is next.

(TLoS: DotD) Spyro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Neutral A: 4X Combo as seen in the GBA version of "A New Begining".
Forward Tilt: Simple forward bash of the head
Up Tilt: A 'bull-like' upwards ram with his horns.
Down Tilt: Tail sweep
Dash Attack: Chargeing slam. Spyro dives into his opponents, like the old school Kirby.
Ledge Attack: Spyro flips on top of his foes, the spines on his back doing the damage.

Neutral Grab: Spyro butts heads with his victim.
Down Throw: Similar to Charizard's down throw, Spyro holds his victim down and breathes a blast of his current element on him/her.
Forward Throw: Spyro tosses them forwards and rams into them.
Up Throw: Spyro tosses them upwards and breathes and element bomb on them
Back Throw: Spyro fings them over his shoulder

Forward Smash: A haymaker style headbutt
Down Smash: Spyro performs his spin attack (As seen in the Eternal Night)
Up Smash: Spyro does a backflips that causes his tail to slam into his victim.

Neutral Aerial: Spyro spins horizontaly
Forward Aerial: Horn Drive
Down Aerial: Tail Smash
Up Aerial: Spyro breathes fire upwards


Neutral B: Element breath. Starts to fizz-out over time.
Down B: Switch emelent
Up B: High-jump (Used to meet enemies in mid-air in the original game) Has similar effects to DeDeDe's Up B
Side B: Element bomb.

Final Smash: Fury, attack depends on what element.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jun 26, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> And be a ripoff of Kirby?



Everyone else has a clone


----------



## Kirbizard (Jun 26, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> And be a ripoff of Kirby?



Kirby is completely different, he inhales to steal abilities he doesn't KO.
Megaman wouldn't be able to just discard his ability whenever he wants either. <()^

It'd make tactics change dramatically. If they're two opponents you could KO, not just which one do you attack first? But also which ability do you want in the long-run? =p
Not only that, but as a character, he'd be worse off in single stock matches than in huge multiman melees. As I said I thought it'd make him uniquer. =L

...<(<_<)>


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 26, 2008)

additionally:  there are no clones
fuckin' seriously already.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 26, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> additionally:  there are no clones
> fuckin' seriously already.



Truer words, my friend.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 27, 2008)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:


> Everyone else has a clone


Then who is Wario's clone?


----------



## Lukar (Jun 27, 2008)

Mana_the_Vixen said:


> Issac from Golden Sun- because he WAS supposed to be in it! Then they made him an assistant trophy
> 
> A: Swing sword
> A forward smash: Critical hit
> ...



AMEN MAH BROTHA!!! Either he or Felix needed to be a playable charrie. In fact, I too made my own moveset for him and a few more characters a few months ago.






Name: Isaac
Game: _Golden Sun_ (GBA, 2001)
Trophy Description:

_In Golden Sun, Isaac and his friend Garet set out on an epic journey to stop Saturos, Menardi, and Felix form lighting the four Elemental Lighthouses and unleashing Alchemy. Although he failed to stop them from lighting the first two, he continued, determined to save Gaia. Isaac is kind and brave, but is a semi-strict leader of his group._

Standard Special Move: Slash
Side Special Move: Thrust
Up Special Move: Sabre Dance
Down Special Move: Flint
Final Smash: Ragnarok

-----






Name: Felix
Game: _Golden Sun_ (GBA, 2001)
Trophy Description:

_While one of the main antagonists in the original Golden Sun, Felix is the main character in it's sequel, Golden Sun: The Lost Age. He traveled with Saturos and Menardi in the first game, but once Isaac and friends defeated them atop Venus Lighthouse, he set out with his sister Jenna, teacher Kraden, and "friend" Alex to light the Jupiter and Mars Lighthouses. Like Isaac, he is kind, but strict, aswell._

Standard Special Move: Slash
Side Special Move: Thrust
Up Special Move: Upward Thrust
Down Special Move: Echo
Final Smash: Avalanche

-----






Name: Lloyd Irving
Game: _Tales of Symphonia_ (GCN, 2003)
Trophy Description:

_A kind-hearted individual, Lloyd is the main character of Tales of Symphonia. In Symphonia, Lloyd and his friends Colette, Genis, Kratos, and Raine set out to find the Tower of Salvation and bring Mana back to the dying world of Sylvarant. Lloyd will do almost anything to help his friends, although he is sometimes a bit reckless._

Standard Special Move: Slice
Side Special Move: Double Stab
Up Special Move: Hammer Swords
Down Special Move: Brace
Final Smash: Brave Soul

----------

When Isaac and Felix are part of the same team, and one of them uses their Final Smash, it will be "Judgement" instead of Ragnarok or Avalanche.

Oh, and I know that in Lloyd's trophy description, I left out Shena, Regal, Presea, and Zelos. He met them along the way.


----------



## Mana_the_Vixen (Jun 27, 2008)

Lukar said:


> AMEN MAH BROTHA!!! Either he or Felix needed to be a playable charrie. In fact, I too made my own moveset for him and a few more characters a few months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Llyod would have been AWSOME in it!
I think Issac would have been better then Felix, but still they needed SOMEBODY from Golden sun.

And that's "sista" to you


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 27, 2008)

They needed more heavy characters in Brawl. I personally would've liked to see Robotnik/Eggman be a playable character instead of Sonic.


----------



## Molotov (Jun 27, 2008)

Hm, I didn't think of this, until now; people behind Brawl shoulda put more third-party peoples. At least this guy for a boss, AT LEAST.






Mr., fuckin', X, mang. Hell...

Left/Right Smash: Big Boot
Down Smash: Lift Kick/Stomp combo
Up Smash: Uppercut

Left/Right Tilt: Left/Right Hook
Down Tilt: Downward Arm Sweep
Up Tilt: Headbutt

Neutral A: Strong, one-hit, Palm Strike.

Down Special: Drop From Above
Left/Right Special: Charge Tackle
Up Special: Rocket Leap (Cool if followed by the down special, no?)

Final Smash: Tyrant Form

Taunts? Needs no taunts; he's awesome as is. He woulda made another great heavy character, in my opinion.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jun 27, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> Then who is Wario's clone?



You've saw the way he walks, clearly he's a clone of Mr. Game and Watch. =O


<(^o^)^


----------



## Project_X (Jun 27, 2008)

Molotov said:


> Taunts? Needs no taunts; he's awesome as is. He woulda made another great heavy character, in my opinion.



I knew I was forgetting something...

Spyro Taunts(Wiimote+Nunchuck):
1= Spyro sits down and yawns tauntingly
2= Spyro does his classic wink at the screen that the old version did.
3= Spyro shakes his butt to his enemy and says "Nya nya nya nya nya! =P"


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 27, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> You've saw the way he walks, clearly he's a clone of Mr. Game and Watch. =O


But their movesets are NOTHING alike.  Snake?  Sonic?


----------



## Kirbizard (Jun 27, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> Snake?  Sonic?



Their names both begin with "S" and they're both 3rd party characters!

ZOMG! They're clones of each other. =O





And if you can't spot the sarcasm in that... <(>___>)>


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 28, 2008)

Of course, we all know Snake's already a clone to begin with.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 2, 2008)

aw jeah, minamimoto





*Neutral A*: 3 hit combo, two punches in a row, then a downward hit with his microphone.
*Forward Tilt*: A kick with large horizontal range.
*Up Tilt*: An upwards kick, similar to Snake's up tilt.
*Down Tilt*: A low sweeping kick, similar to Snake's down tilt.
*Dash Attack*: A heavy punch, with great lag and knockback.
*Ledge Attack*: Sho pulls himself up, then does a kick similar to his Down tilt.

*Neutral Grab*: Sho punches the opponent.
*Down Throw*: Sho hurls the opponent downwards.
*Forward Throw*: Sho throws the opponent forward.
*Up Throw*: Sho throws the opponent upwards. (imaginative, I know)
*Back Throw*: Sho hurls the opponent back wards, and then kicks.

*Forward Smash*: Sho yells "Sine!" into his microphone, damaging opponents in front of him.
*Down Smash*: Sho yells "Cosine!" into his microphone, damaging opponents directly next to him.
*Up Smash*: Sho yells "Tangent!" into his microphone, damaging opponents above him.

*Neutral Aerial*: A double aerial kick, similar to Ganondorf's.
*Forward Aerial*: A heavy flying punch, similar to Ganondorf's.
*Down Aerial*: A spinning kick, similar to Kirby's.
*Up Aerial*: A heavy kick similar to Snake's, but facing upwards, and very slow.

*Neutral B*: Gun.  Shoots a fast moving bullet, but has to wait to reload if used in succession. 
*Down B*: Inverse Matrix.  Summons a random taboo noise at a random place on the map to attack his enemies.
*Up B*: Reaper Wings.  Sho unleashes his reaper wings, allowing him to fly (similar to Pit's Up B)
*Side B*: Infinity!  Shoots balls of energy from his hand that spiral outwards.

*Final Smash*: Leo Cantus.  Sho shatters his reaper wings and transforms into Leo Cantus.  In this form, all his normal A attacks become sweeping kicks, and he loses all aerials.  Lasts 20 seconds.  In this form his specials become:

*Neutral B*: So Zetta Slow!  Sho teleports behind the last target you struck and kicks them.
*Side B*: Infinity!  Sho dashes forward and grabs the first target he reaches, crushing them, and then slamming them into the floor.  If used in the air, he dashes sideways, and knocks all targets he hits away from him.
*Up B*: Outta Your Vector.  Sho teleports in the direction you aim the stick.  Does not put Sho in a helpless state after being used.
*Down B*: Inverse Matrix.  Sho tosses three unformed taboo noise upward, and upon landing they each become a random taboo noise.

For 10 seconds after using this final smash Sho is unable to use his Up B.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 2, 2008)

What about the player character from Portal?

*Standard special:*  Fires a blast from the Portal gun; hold to aim the gun before firing.  The blast itself can stun or flinch opponents (depending on range), but the real value is of course the ability to create Portals on arena floors and walls for teleporting.
*Side special:*  Tosses the Companion Cube, which can be picked up and thrown by blasting it with the Portal gun.
*Up special:* Opens a Portal in midair next to the user, but with no ground for it to affix it to the Portal disappears after about a second.  Y'know, just long enough to teleport an incoming projectile, opponent, or even the user.  (In midair the Portal appears below the user, making it useful as a recovery move)
*Down special:* Closes all open Portals.

*Final smash:*  (Hell, I dunno....)  The Portal gun malfunctions.  Player tosses it through an open Portal, at which point many Portals appear and disappear throughout the arena, randomly dropping and teleporting automated gun turrets (and other players, if they come into contact with an open Portal).  The player's Companion Cube also disappears through a Portal.  Finally, the player's gun falls back into their hands through the last Portal, while the Companion Cube.

Other:
- Limit two Portals shared between all players.
- Downward throw opens a Portal on ground level then throws/teleports the opponent through it.

...now you're brawling with Portals!


----------



## Neothumper (Jul 2, 2008)

Any final fantasy Lead character lol but i'm sure that's been Suggested to death

or scorpion from Mk since they've already removed the fatalities =3


----------



## Project_X (Jul 2, 2008)

20 seconds!? That's a looong time for something like THAT....


----------



## Lukar (Jul 3, 2008)

Project_X said:


> 20 seconds!? That's a looong time for something like THAT....



Giga Bowser's lasted for 15 seconds. Then again, he sucked...


----------



## sgolem (Jul 3, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> hurrah, PS1 graphics.




Say what you will, but Final Fantasy 9 looks beautiful if you run it on an emulator in high res.    I can't believe the detail that never gets seen due to the PSX's low res. 

I'm actually surpirsed to see Beatrix.  Not my first choice, but it could be pretty cool.  I'd like to see Freya too, but I haven't played it recent enough to think of a move set.  Up + B would obviously be Jump.


----------



## Mana_the_Vixen (Jul 9, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> What about the player character from Portal?
> 
> *Standard special:*  Fires a blast from the Portal gun; hold to aim the gun before firing.  The blast itself can stun or flinch opponents (depending on range), but the real value is of course the ability to create Portals on arena floors and walls for teleporting.
> *Side special:*  Tosses the Companion Cube, which can be picked up and thrown by blasting it with the Portal gun.
> ...



The taunt can be he pulls out a cake >.>

And now for something completely different:
The Prince from Katamari should be in it. I dunno about all him moves- but his final smash should be he rolls up the whole stage in a katamari ball X3


----------

